# failed my second attempt



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

So i failed my second attempt...and ik this is a most common question...obviously, i am NOT studying correctly, or not understanding the format of the questions.... ive always had problems with taking tests and this is THE WORST test ive ever taken.... i dont want the refresher as an option.... in other words, i want to look at this as though its my last chance...just a mentality i have... what are the Best online sites to help prepare you for the NREMT? I dont want to use something that would just ask you trivial questions, questions JUST like the nremt... i need to pass this!
my instructor advised me to just take the state..but for personal reasons, i NEED this national.... any and all suggestions are VERY VERY much apprechiated....at this point, money is no object... is emtprep worth paying or this NREMT prep site...or fisdap.. HELP!!


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Ive taken several practice test and pass them with 89%-95% percent...help


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

The results suggests that i need to study everything!!


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2015)

Calm down. Breathe. The way you are panicking probably greatly impacted the way you scored. 

JB learning. Is the most popular. There are a few good iPhone apps, I'm sure they have them for android as well. 

You really need to look at the answers as which is the BEST answer, and what do you do FIRST.  All 4 answers can be correct, but which is best and which is first. Memorize those first 12 or so steps. 

BSI/Scene Safety. # of patients, additional resources, etc.


----------



## Chimpie (May 5, 2015)

Why do YOU think you failed it?


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Calm down. Breathe. The way you are panicking probably greatly impacted the way you scored.
> 
> JB learning. Is the most popular. There are a few good iPhone apps, I'm sure they have them for android as well.
> 
> ...


I was pretty calm and collected before i went to the testing center... didnt really think about the what ifs.... but after saw results, Emotions and what ifs and the opver thinking hit me like a full speed semi truck....and that was thing about the, '..you should first?' thought about what scenario is this, medical or trauma, and thought about the first few steps in the skill.. I have an android...


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Why do YOU think you failed it?


i actually caught myself thinking about some things that WERE NOT in the senario... instead i found that i was over thinking bout some of them. I felt comfidentt in this one... the first several questions i went through without thinking much and went with my gut. sooo.... maybe its me jumping the gun rather than giving some time to think... I was rushing through it, didnt pay attention to the time... I think i got stopped in mid-70s maybe... and noticed i had plenty of time left... other than what i just said, thats what im not used to the question format


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Wasnt rushing*****


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

I checked out some books to possibly help me study for the test... Kaplan, AAOS EMT basic reveiw manual for national certification, McGraw-hills EMT-basic second edition....gonna look for more when get home, theres another library by my house.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2015)

Ok just stick to 1-2 study guides. If you overwhelm your self with a thousand books; you're not going to retain anything. 

You already took the class. You SHOULD know the information. Just keep practicing questions. 

If they ask you what you do for a patient that was just pulled out of a pool, and isn't breathing. Don't start thinking well what if the pool was poisoned water, or what if it was struck by lightening. 

Just take it at face value.


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Ok just stick to 1-2 study guides. If you overwhelm your self with a thousand books; you're not going to retain anything.
> 
> You already took the class. You SHOULD know the information. Just keep practicing questions.
> 
> ...


Right... i understand bout being over whelmed.. i found some of these books help simplify from the Orange book i have now... also looking into couple sites considering to use to study... 

Thank you and thanks in advance for advice!!


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2015)

daniduck said:


> i want to look at this as though its my last chance...just a mentality i have...



I would strongly suggest the opposite approach. Anxiety is likely a big part of your issue and anything you can do to reduce that would probably be helpful.

1. Stress management
2. Practice questions, practice questions, practice questions......


----------



## Tigger (May 5, 2015)

How did you do in your class? Do you feel like you understand the material? Or are you just trying to memorize as much as possible?


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Tigger said:


> How did you do in your class? Do you feel like you understand the material? Or are you just trying to memorize as much as possible?


I did fairly well in the class! Although the tests that my instructor gave us was made purposely to be hard and very difficulty and thoughs i did NOT do great, my highest score was 75% and as low as 40%, but my homework and class work, EASY 100, and comprehensive skills were prefect score(as it should be). I passed the class with a 89% and thats not including clinicals and internship hours and reports. Anyway, as far as my study habits... its clear that the way I have been studying, (ex. reading chapters, note taking and flashcards and Free online quizes and tests) is not cutting out.
I understand the material, its the answers.. and me over thinking within the question... :/ I need more practice on the NREMT question format instead of trivial questions.


----------



## daniduck (May 5, 2015)

Remi said:


> I would strongly suggest the opposite approach. Anxiety is likely a big part of your issue and anything you can do to reduce that would probably be helpful.
> 
> 1. Stress management
> 2. Practice questions, practice questions, practice questions......


You're right... i just need to take this day and possibly tomorrow to recollect myself and make a realistic plan to study.


----------



## Tigger (May 5, 2015)

If your highest written exam score was a 75%, you have identified why you are not passing the NR exam, your average is likely not good enough. It might be a good idea to go over some test taking strategies.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2015)

JB test Prep/Navigate is a decent solution. An online test prep service can help alleviate the stress that comes with a CBT and JB will teach you why answers are correct. 

Good luck.


----------



## daniduck (May 6, 2015)

Tigger said:


> If your highest written exam score was a 75%, you have identified why you are not passing the NR exam, your average is likely not good enough. It might be a good idea to go over some test taking strategies.


My instructor said the EXACT same thing...thank you! I will take heed of everyones advice!! Any more test prep and new strategy skills/ advice is very much appreciated!! I really cant thank you enough for this site!


----------



## daniduck (May 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> JB test Prep/Navigate is a decent solution. An online test prep service can help alleviate the stress that comes with a CBT and JB will teach you why answers are correct.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you!! Ive seen you post that alot!! And ive looked into it... which my question for that, is it similar to the NR? Cause that i need direction and practice practice practice on! Maybe there is something in these questions and my reasoning behind the answers it provides im just not getting!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 6, 2015)

daniduck said:


> Thank you!! Ive seen you post that alot!! And ive looked into it... which my question for that, is it similar to the NR? Cause that i need direction and practice practice practice on! Maybe there is something in these questions and my reasoning behind the answers it provides im just not getting!


JB Learning asks questions similar to NREMT and then explains why the correct answer is better than the others. This helps you develop the skills to read the question as written and make appropriate interventions based on some basic concepts.


----------

